
Ask HN: How to build COVID-19 test kit? - byebyetech
I am curious if there are any biotech experts here who can answer this. 
Can we open source methods to build COVID-19 test kits? 
What raw material, tools are needed to pull it off. Given the current testing disaster going on in the US. Would it be possible to go decentralized?
======
jrowley
I imagine it would be challenging to get the necessary samples to accurately
calibrate the test/ensure efficacy?

------
ninetax
How would you test it?

------
byoung2
Your bottleneck would not be the building of the test
([https://www.thermofisher.com/us/en/home/brands/thermo-
scient...](https://www.thermofisher.com/us/en/home/brands/thermo-
scientific/molecular-biology/molecular-biology-learning-center/molecular-
biology-resource-library/spotlight-articles/basic-principles-rt-qpcr.html)),
but the FDA approval. The CDC was able to get emergency use authorization from
the FDA in 1 day for its test, but you are not the CDC.

~~~
byebyetech
Why would I need FDA approval if I want to use test for myself or friends? Bio
hackers do all kinds of experiments with CRISPR technology.

~~~
byoung2
Ah, I thought you were trying to solve the broader bottleneck of testing which
would require approval. But as a hobby just for fun, I suppose you could do
anything you want...not sure how useful it would be (would you trust your
result? Would health agencies take your result as evidence?)

